# CRT TV Remote Lost :(



## giprabu (Jun 18, 2014)

We have an old 21" onida crt tv..  The remote is lost... How to get a new cheap one ??

Model no : CO21FGLU (it was given at the back of the tv).

When I googled, I got this below link

*www.ebay.in-onida-remote

The first two results looks almost identical but not sure whether they'll work. 

How to identify the compatible one....


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 18, 2014)

giprabu said:


> We have an old 21" onida crt tv..  The remote is lost... How to get a new cheap one ??
> 
> Model no : CO21FGLU (it was given at the back of the tv).
> 
> ...


No need for all that... You'll get cheap generic remotes at any local TV shop... Just ask around...


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, look around locally. Will cost 200 bucks at max.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2014)

Offtopic:
Sorry for this, but I was just wondering, how one lost a remote? Unless your TV is portable and you carry it with the remote, that it might "lost". 
Had it been broken, damaged beyond repair, eaten by dog or stolen, it would have made more sense. I don't see a probability of a TV remote being lost! 

Just wondering.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 19, 2014)

Or carelessly thrown into the dustbin with a newspaper !


----------



## Nipun (Jun 19, 2014)

TV remotes are available for 100 rupees, get one of them.


----------



## giprabu (Jun 20, 2014)

... There are lots of kids in my apartment. And they spend most of the  time in our house . I'm not sure in whose house its lying :-/... my mom once found her gas stove lighter in the parking area .... It happens dude....


----------



## Nipun (Jun 20, 2014)

giprabu said:


> ... There are lots of kids in my apartment. And they spend most of the  time in our house . I'm not sure in whose house its lying :-/... my mom once found her gas stove lighter in the parking area .... It happens dude....


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2014)

giprabu said:


> We have an old 21" onida crt tv..  The remote is lost... How to get a new cheap one ??
> 
> Model no : CO21FGLU (it was given at the back of the tv).
> 
> ...



Don't search for it online go to any electronics shop and ask them for remote for your tv.


----------

